# HUNTING REPORT: FM Safaris



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have just returned from an incredible hunting trip to the Northern Cape Province, I have spent the last week hunting with FM Safaris situated in Grootdrink just outside of Upington. An incredible expanse of pristine “duine veld” of some 16, 000 Hectares (nearly 40,000 Acres). The only times I ever saw a fence line was on the day of my arrival and departure. Operated by the Kriel family who consists of Dr. Peter Kriel, his charming wife Lynne, his son Roland Kriel and his partner Marie. A more professional, courteous and friendly group of people you are not likely to come across, they treat each and every client of theirs like royalty, which is not surprising as FM Safaris is a popular hunting destination of the Saudi Royal Family. Although many people may have the pre conception that the Northern Cape or Kalahari is an endless expanse of dry and featureless plains nothing could be further from the truth. Through intense fauna and flora management the Kriel’s have created what can aptly be called an oasis in the heart of the old country. I was personally astounded to experience the incredible diversity of terrain and wildlife present on FM Safaris, Steep rock strewn mountains frame the open salt plains and Swarthaak thickets, whilst deep gulley’s and high rolling red dunes present ample stalking opportunity. As far as species are concerned there is more than enough to choose from the 23 species to satisfy even the most stringent of trophy hunters. Especial care had been taken to establish indigenous species and one can easily see what great success this is. Massive herds of Gemsbuck and Springbuck (Common, Black & White), (Cape) Kudu, Red Hartebeest, Blesbuck (Common, White & Yellow), Roan, Sable, Waterbuck, Nyala, Ostrich, Steenbuck and Duiker to just name a few thrive on FM Safaris.

On a personal note, I had the great fortune to take amongst others a cantankerous old Blue Wildebeest Bull and an absolute once-in-a-lifetime Gemsbuck Bull that with a longest Horn length of 43 3/8” and a score of over 103” would make the new SCI Archery (Compound & Crossbow) World Record as well as be under the 15 biggest Kalahari Gemsbuck ever taken in South Africa. (Keep an eye on the future editions of the African Outfitter Magazine and African Hunting Gazette for the whole story.)

I have been very fortunate to have hunted on a great many properties and countries throughout Africa in my career as hunting writer and can honestly state that a better hunting operation and outfit than FM Safaris I have not seen. The service, quality and professionalism are absolutely first class. Outfitters and hunters are welcome to get in touch with the owners directly either through having a look at their website, www.fmsafaris.co.za or by sending an email to Dr. Peter Kriel at [email protected] Local hunters and Outfitters are welcome to call them at Mobile Phone Numbers, +2783 264 8725 / +2783 702 9339 / +2779 503 4524.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Engee,

Fantastic trophies, absolutely amazing and a nice crossbow.
FM Safaris sounds like great hunting opportunity and a very interesting place too.
Thanks for sharing the report and the pics.


----------



## AHBH (Jan 2, 2009)

Very well done and looking forward to reading those articles. What crossbow did you use? What happened to the Excalibur Equinox and are you still writing for Africa's Bowhunter as I cannot wait to see if they have the guts to publish my letter in favour of crossbows (The August issue were supposed to be about crossbows)


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi there AHBH,


Thank you very much for the kind words, I used a 2010 Tenpoint Turbo XLT on this hunt with Easton XX75 / 2219 Crossbow Hunter bolts and my trusty 130gr 4-blade Muzzy's. I sadly no longer write for the Africa's Bowhunter, I support crowssbow hunting and ethical fair chase hunting in general and strive to be unbiased and straight forward in what I write, unfortunately it seems that goes against what Rean and his team want for the magazine.


Stay in touch,


Engee Potgieter


----------



## AHBH (Jan 2, 2009)

Engee the fact that you are not writing for them anymore is their loss for sure. It seems that being unbiased is a very rare commodity these days, but carry on to say it as it is. I think we need to somehow get all the local crossbow hunters united. If I had the financial means I would start a local crossbow magazine as Africa's Bowhunter unfortunately does not seem to realise the huge market potential locally and abroad. Their is very interesting things happening concerning crossbows. Sorry for hijacking your thread but I just had to vent my frustration and I know you will understand.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The problem at large is that the guys at the Africa's Bowhunter are very friendly with some of the local bowshops, one in particular actually. This shop does not stock or sell crossbows and should crossbow sales take off then they stand to lose a big piece of the pie where sales are concerned. The problem with Rean and the others being influenced by such a shop is that tomorrow when the shop isnt happy with something Rean has to act. Case in point is the new Archers Insight magazine, the bowshop/people behind this new magazine did not get what they want out of Rean and his team anymore so they simply started their own magazine.

My opinion is that the editorial staff of a magazine should be unbiased, not be seen to directly support one shop/brand over the other. Now the strings are being pulled by people behind the scenes who have the Bowhunter magazine by the "short and curly's".


I respect your opinion and support, tahnk you very much.


Engee Potgieter


----------



## AHBH (Jan 2, 2009)

Engee empty your inbox I want to send you a pm


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

My inbox is now up and running again, sorry about that. You can also email me at [email protected]


All the best,


Engee


----------

